# Irregular lodge?



## Triclocarbon (Sep 14, 2012)

There is a lodge practicing in Dallas. 
The name of the lodge is Jeremiah grand lodge AF&AM. The GM is T. Hadnot. I would like to find out the legitimacy of this lodge; if any. 
The lodge is of Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite masons. So claims. How can I find out if this is a legitimate lodge? Can a lodge claim to practice  masonry but not be real? If someone becomes a mason there are they really a mason?


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 14, 2012)

Another question; Who do we report such lodges to?


----------



## robert leachman (Sep 14, 2012)

My first step would be going to the GLoT and/or the MWPHGLoT web pages and see if I could find the lodge listed on the "lodge locator" pages.


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 14, 2012)

Triclocarbon said:


> There is a lodge practicing in Dallas.
> The name of the lodge is Jeremiah grand lodge AF&AM. The GM is T. Hadnot. I would like to find out the legitimacy of this lodge; if any.
> The lodge is of Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite masons. So claims. How can I find out if this is a legitimate lodge? Can a lodge claim to practice  masonry but not be real? If someone becomes a mason there are they really a mason?


 
If there is a Grand Lodge operating in Texas that is not the GLoTX or the MWPHGLoTX, then it is not a regular or recognized Grand Lodge. You could always forward the info to Bro. Ed King at Anti-Masonry: Points of View so that he can add that GL to the list located at More Phonies

Hope that helps.


----------



## martin (Sep 14, 2012)

And wut make u think they r not regular? What r they doing?


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 14, 2012)

It is not on the locator. Is there a law. Like copyright infringement or something that prevents such things. the lodge operates under strict guidelines the same guidelines I've read about that make a lodge legit-emit, but of course with it not being on the GLOT locator. Well enough said. Can a lodge practice masonry, but not be accepted among all brothers? If someone becomes a mason there are they really a mason?


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 14, 2012)

@martin, the fact that it is not listed on the GLOT. It has multiple members, and in Dallas they are prominent men, some police chefs, police officers, teachers, managers of businesses. No crazy promises,  no crazy funds. seemingly good practices. they do charity at scottish rite hospital. They are in a parade in dallas every year...


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 14, 2012)

Triclocarbon said:


> @martin, the fact that it is not listed on the GLOT. It has multiple members, and in Dallas they are prominent men, some police chefs, police officers, teachers, managers of businesses. No crazy promises,  no crazy funds. seemingly good practices. they do charity at scottish rite hospital. They are in a parade in dallas every year...


 
None of those activities actually make a man a mason. Unfortunately, many men, regardless of social status, are duped into joining these organizations. No amount of charity work can make a man a legitimate mason.


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 14, 2012)

I know that; I was speaking on terms of character of the lodge. That there is no reason to believe it is not proper other then the lack of it being listed. But I understand now that if not listed it is not real? well I would like clarity but I guess i'm not going to get it. I'm not a real brother. Godbless you all.


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 14, 2012)

Triclocarbon said:


> I know that; I was speaking on terms of character of the lodge. That there is no reason to believe it is not proper other then the lack of it being listed. But I understand now that if not listed it is not real? well I would like clarity but I guess i'm not going to get it. I'm not a real brother. Godbless you all.



I would hope that I delivered that message in the most friendly way possible. If it did not come out that way, I apologize. If you ever have a question about a lodge in Texas, contact either of the two GLs I mentioned earlier and I'm sure either one would be glad to assist you.  God bless you as well.


----------



## tomasball (Sep 14, 2012)

In the Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM, we decide whether to recognize a Grand Lodge on the basis of three criterion: regularity of origin, regularity of practice, and conformity to the principle of jurisdictional exclusivity.  As to origin, a Grand Lodge (to be recognized byt he GLoT) must show that it is directly descended from either the United Grand Lodge of England (or its two predecessors), the Grand Lodge of Scotland, or the Grand Lodge of Ireland.  Regularity of practice can take a lot of twists and turns, but the most common reason for rejection is that a Grand Lodge does not require a belief in Divinity, or a Grand Lodge involves itself in partisan politics.  The third point, simply put, is that in the United States, we only recognize one Grand Lodge in each state, unless one Grand Lodge that we already recognize formally agrees to share jurisdiction with another.  

Now, as to the "Jeremiah Grand Lodge", if that body believes it meets the criteria I have described, they can formally request recognition by the GLoT.  Since they have not, the Grand Lodge of Texas does not consider them a legitimate masonic body.  The only consequence of that is that a member of the Jeremiah Grand Lodge can't attend meetings of any lodge of the GLoT (or, I suppose, any other masonic body in the world).  They can't join a Lodge in the GLoT, or expect any member of a lodge in the GLoT to afford them the considerations required by a mason's obligation.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Sep 14, 2012)

I will echo the statement of my District Brother Upton by telling you that there are only two Grand Lodges recognized in the State of Texas by the United Grand Lodge of England:  The Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM, and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, F&AM......any other "Grand Lodge" may even be considered "regular" by its practices, but it is UNRECOGNIZED by Masonic standards.   

The character of the Men may be very good, they may have camaraderie, and they may even do some very good things in the community.  If that is all you seek, then I would suggest you contact those gentlemen.  If you seek each of these things, along with having Fraternal Recognition worldwide, and having the opportunity to visit and fellowship with Brother Masons in other States and countries, then you should consider either the Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM subordinate Lodges, or any of the Prince Hall Affiliated (PHA) Lodges in your area.    For more questions, or more information, send me a Private Message..................Bro. Jones


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 15, 2012)

As has been mentioned, there are two, and only two regular Grand Lodges within Texas. There are the "Grand Lodge of Texas" and the "Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas". That's it.


----------



## JTM (Sep 15, 2012)

Triclocarbon said:


> It is not on the locator. Is there a law. Like copyright infringement or something that prevents such things. the lodge operates under strict guidelines the same guidelines I've read about that make a lodge legit-emit, but of course with it not being on the GLOT locator. Well enough said. Can a lodge practice masonry, but not be accepted among all brothers? If someone becomes a mason there are they really a mason?



there is no copyright for masonry like there is for the majority of greek college fraternities.  any person is welcome to publish anything they feel is accurate in regards to freemasonry, according to the law.  and really, anything that can have been said has already been said.

now, just for my curiosity, is this lodge that you speak of something that you have personal experience with or just something that you've seen from the outside?


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 15, 2012)

@JTM, it is indeed personal experience. @Tomasball, I don't believe any member there will be requesting recognition. I don't know what to think of them, I came in when I was 18, my father being a shriner of the lodge. It hurts my heart to know I'm not accepted as a brother. I've been prudent and determined in my bettering and study; even in ritual. It came at a huge shock in my studing of masonic history, when I stumbled upon the fact my lodge was not recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas. I have mingled with brothers of all sorts and they never found a single flaw in me or my lodge as mentioned(yet they could be in trouble just for speaking to me).  This was just in my travels; meeting brothers in my day as I went. Accepting even giving aid and having been aided by brothers. It is riveting to think I have to go through a investigative process again to be called a true brother and can be determined unfit or for what ever reason rejected. I've been living my life as one. With emblems displayed for a time; I took pride and somewhat still do, in this brotherhood that I thought I was apart. @towerbuilder, I have no need to be a mason there; the worldwide acceptance is the biggest saling point of this, to practice and be known for that because in all brothers it is in likeness, but this is not. I was duped; I will apply to the GLoT and I hope to be accepted, i don't mind taking the steps again the three the five or the seven. It is jus difficult to swallow, but I mean not to place my problems on you all. Thanks for the information, advice, and words. How it can be that a lodge practices without oversight is the clarity I was seeking, but it is not the GLoT's fault either that this lodge practices without. I can blame no one but Jeremiah Grand lodge and the GM there.


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 15, 2012)

There are many proud masons there; I have no idea if any of them know that the lodge is not accepted. there are even men from other lodges that pick up practice there from older times and other lodges. I can't even begin to express how there is just no way of knowing; not even I would know if not for the internet. They have banquets at schools, and foundraisers in the community. They have a real show going. Not to mention what they practice is top notch; very strict about it. i can't express the betterment I experienced; having gone to college and discontinuing my studies because of my families' growth(two kids now). I've seen much of the world through the eyes of a mason. Now finding I was duped, and the world does not view me likewise. Well, Godbless you all. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 15, 2012)

What should I do with this locked brief case of things. Nothing written but geez; study material, including a duncan's ritual. My apron, gloves and the other little things of masonic affiliation. I know that I can be rejected for having had something to do with a clandestine or irregular lodge. even when I was being questioned coming into Jeremiah grand lodge such questions or, "have you been affiliated with...." arose in which I was under the impression a negative response was the only acceptable response. Can I have hope that I can be a True 'accepted' mason? Or should I go about my day and simply tip my hat in wanting?


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 15, 2012)

It breaks my heart to hear what has happened to you. While I am not denigrating the men of your "Lodge" and I have no doubt that they take their faith & practices seriously, the fact remains that anyone can buy books & regalia and set themselves up as a "Masonic Lodge" or "Grand Lodge". It has happened often in the past and probably will continue in the future. What happened to you could just as easily have happened to any of us- none of us came into this Fraternity knowing what we know now, so don't blame yourself. Neither do you need to apologize for bringing your situation to our attention- we're here to help in any way we can.

In answer to your main question- yes, you CAN become a Brother in either GLoT or PHA. You just need to be honest on your petition about your previous affiliation and renounce any further involvement with your former Lodge. PHA may have further requirements to be "healed" of which I'm unaware but if you petition a GLoT Lodge, your worthiness will be decided by the Brethren of that Lodge. May the GAOTU be with you & guide you.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Sep 15, 2012)

Brother Triclocarbon, you and I have a *LOT* in common.    I went through the* EXACT *same experience when I first joined Masonry.   I joined Mt Sinai Grand Lodge, AF&AM, here in Houston, backin August of 2007.   It is a Grand Lodge full of proud Brothers, 66 years of History here in Houston, and good Brothers from all walks of life.    And, I experienced the same things as you----meeting different Brothers, having the pride in what I had accomplished, studying as much as I could, and enjoying the Brotherhood and camaraderie of the Brethren in my Lodge.   


My particular issue came when I expressed an interest in researching the* LINEAGE TO THE UGLE AND FRATERNAL RECOGNITION *of my "Grand Lodge".   I researched this issue for TWO YEARS, before I made the decision to leave, after I was unable to find the proper lineage of recognition documented anywhere.    Leaving was one of the hardest things I have done as a grown man, because I really do LOVE these Brothers.   I don't blame them for anything; I don't even think the majority of them even realize that they are not RECOGNIZED among the two Grand Bodies here in Texas.   In most predominantly Black AF&AM "Grand Lodges", the Brotherhood as a whole thinks they are, because every member has explained to them that they are JUST AS LEGITIMATE as the PHA Brothers.    I made the decision to be my own Man, and petition a Prince Hall Affiliated (PHA) Lodge, because I had a very good friend of mine who was a member, and also, my research indicated that THIS was a Grand Body of Masonry in Texas that WAS RECOGNIZED BY THE UNITED GRAND LODGE OF ENGLAND.   

I discovered that Prince Hall Affiliated Grand Lodges in each State had a proud History and Legacy in AMERICAN HISTORY, tracing back to March 6, 1775, which was the date that Bro. Prince Hall himself was initiated.   I DO MISS the Brothers in my old Lodge dearly, however, I don't regret leaving.  I get the Fraternal Recognition that I've always desired now, from PHA Brothers and Mainstream Brothers alike.    There are more Prince Hall Affiliated Brothers that have walked in your shoes than you know, many of whom are on this very Forum.......you have NO reason to hang your head, young Brother.   YOU didn't do anything wrong.   All you did was exactly what ALL of us did----you wanted to become a MASON.  


As the Brethren above have stated, you have two options to join a *RECOGNIZED* Grand Body of Masonry here in Texas.    You can look up the *Prince Hall Affiiated, F&AM (PHA) Lodges *in your area, as well as the *Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM Lodges*.   It isn't our duty to sway you either way----*YOU* take the initiative to seek out Brothers from each Lodge, and *YOU* select and petition for membership at the Lodge that is the best fit *FOR YOU*.    I did the same, a little over two years ago, and was "healed" into a PHA Lodge on August 18, 2010.   

Please maintain your membership on this Forum, and keep us posted on your progress, whichever way you go.   If you have any further questions about my experience in the AF&AM "Grand Lodge" that I left, send me a Private Message, or an email, (towerbuilder7@gmail.com) and I can offer as much LIGHT as you need to help you progress toward further LIGHT in Masonry in one of our Grand Bodies, if that is what you seek.

As far as the question of what to do with your memorabilia..........I kept my old membership certificate with a picture of the Brothers from my Old Lodge; the memories I hold are dear to me; the only thing I had to dispense with is the FRATERNAL AFFILIATION......The "healing" process isn't complicated at all.   It's a series of steps that can be easily explained to you if you have questions for me off-line.     I did it, and I'm very proud of my new affiliation, as well as the relationships I've developed with Brothers NATIONWIDE on THIS Forum.   The books?!   Toss them.....if you're coming to either a Prince Hall GLoTx, F&AM or Mainstream, GLoTx AF&AM affiliated Lodge, WE WILL GIVE YOU EXACTLY WHAT YOU NEED.     HOLD YOU HEAD HIGH, BROTHER...............SMIB

BRO. VINCENT C. JONES, SR., LODGE CHAPLAIN, BAYOU CITY LODGE #228
PRINCE HALL AFFILIATION, FREE AND ACCEPTED MASONRY, HOUSTON, TEXAS
MOST WORSHIPFUL PRINCE HALL GRAND LODGE OF TEXAS


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 16, 2012)

Triclocarbon said:


> @JTM, it is indeed personal experience. @Tomasball, I don't believe any member there will be requesting recognition. I don't know what to think of them, I came in when I was 18, my father being a shriner of the lodge. It hurts my heart to know I'm not accepted as a brother. I've been prudent and determined in my bettering and study; even in ritual. It came at a huge shock in my studing of masonic history, when I stumbled upon the fact my lodge was not recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas. I have mingled with brothers of all sorts and they never found a single flaw in me or my lodge as mentioned(yet they could be in trouble just for speaking to me).  This was just in my travels; meeting brothers in my day as I went. Accepting even giving aid and having been aided by brothers. It is riveting to think I have to go through a investigative process again to be called a true brother and can be determined unfit or for what ever reason rejected. I've been living my life as one. With emblems displayed for a time; I took pride and somewhat still do, in this brotherhood that I thought I was apart. @towerbuilder, I have no need to be a mason there; the worldwide acceptance is the biggest saling point of this, to practice and be known for that because in all brothers it is in likeness, but this is not. I was duped; I will apply to the GLoT and I hope to be accepted, i don't mind taking the steps again the three the five or the seven. It is jus difficult to swallow, but I mean not to place my problems on you all. Thanks for the information, advice, and words. How it can be that a lodge practices without oversight is the clarity I was seeking, but it is not the GLoT's fault either that this lodge practices without. I can blame no one but Jeremiah Grand lodge and the GM there.


. 

I wish you the best in your future endeavors and I hope everything works out. I have some additional information for if you would send me a PM. Also, where exactly is that GL located and who is the Grand Master?


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 16, 2012)

bupton52 said:


> where exactly is that GL located and who is the Grand Master?


 
Only thing I found so far is here:  Jeremiah Grand Lodge Company Profile - Located in Dallas, TX - Ill Robert Batts, Ill Steve Dixon, Ill T Hadnot


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

i reflect bill lins' sentiments...


----------



## Triclocarbon (Sep 19, 2012)

@Bill, Thank you for your words and advice; it truly brought peace upon me. I was afraid to admit this at first, I didn't know how I would be treated. Thank you for the humility; you've let me know I've not lost my dignity in this folly. @Tower, Thank you for relating to me; it is amazing to know that others have over come the same obstacle. Knowing your history lets me know that my issue will one day be history also. The likeness you have displayed in your post makes me feel not so distant. @bupton, I am ashamed of the lodge's appearance; looking at it now, and having seen many proper lodges, makes me ask how could I ever believe it was real. I thought it just lacked funding; 4222 Lancaster Dr. Dallas, TX; the WM is Walter T. Hadnot. If you google map and click satellite view you can go to the street view and look at the signs in the window and on the door. Bill_Lins, that website you found is something put up, not sure by who, but when I was recently looking around for details on the lodge I stumbled upon that site as-well, and it appears to be names I was familiar with while attending that lodge. It was very shocking to see it listed as a business and in that fashion. It really drove home the fact that it was irregular; I was paying dues to people for their financial gain it seems, but I can't be sure. Thank you all for this active forum, I am extremely grateful for the words of advice, compassion, likeness, and even encouragement. You guys are great. Godbless you all.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 5, 2012)

You are most definitely welcome, Brother...........please keep in touch with us, and let us know WHAT you need on your road to progression, and WHEN you need it............NUFF SAID..................Bro Jones


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 4, 2012)

The Phylaxis Society tracks bogus lodges and grand lodges. You can check to see if they are bogus here: http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/index.php
If you are not a member consider joining today: http://www.thephylaxis.org/phylaxis/index.php


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 7, 2012)

I looked them up. That's a great site.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, a heartbreaking story.
@Triclocarbon, I'm definitely humbled by you.


----------



## kenlew25 (Dec 4, 2012)

Greetings. I have a question on the phaxlys site i've noticed that all the GL listed are AF&AM. and if they are bogus or irregular than why do they have the status of all the GL rather it be reinstated, dissolved, in good standing or not in good standing. so if they are bogus then why should the status matter. and im just asking


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 4, 2012)

The status matters because it shows rather or not these bogus lodges are still actively trying to deceive people into joining them.


----------



## kenlew25 (Dec 4, 2012)

im confused as to why would a bogus GL be reinstated and who would reinstate them


----------



## kenlew25 (Dec 4, 2012)

ok my next question would be if you started a grand lodge and if so how do you become regular


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 4, 2012)

Brother Kenlew25,

You need to start a new thread asking the above question.


----------



## kenlew25 (Dec 4, 2012)

sure thing bro. long as i have been traveing. the fact of any GL being bogus has never been raised, but subordinate lodges yes....so i guess thats where my confusion comes from


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 6, 2012)

kenlew25 said:


> ok my next question would be if you started a grand lodge and if so how do you become regular



Where exactly are you located kenlew25? As the brothers have stated, there probably won't be any "new" GLs forming in the US anytime soon, but there are ways that your current jurisdiction can be a part of an already existing regular jurisdiction.


----------



## dizlwizl (May 1, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean. I was also a member of Jeremiah grand lodge through C.H. GERALD. I was the only one driving from tyler to Dallas to try to attend meetings. I had made posts on masons of Texas years ago when I was trying to find my way.  Then I found myself in Dallas. I can agree that they are top flight when it comes to community service and study information, but the legitimacy of the lodge always bothered me. When I came back to tyler and found myself to be challenged by a brother, and upon showing my traveling card, they came to tell me that I belonged to a clandestine lodge and that I need to research for myself the legitimacy of the lodge. And like you, I found that to wasn't apart of the glot or mwphglot. But they are solid in their beliefs. I was always treated as an outsider because I was coming from tyler so leaving the lodge was easy for me. One,  I have a baby on the way and also got tired of feeling like a piggy bank for them. I had made some friends even though they probably don't consider me one now. But I am on the right track now trying to place membership in my area. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Rauchbier1987 (Jul 21, 2013)

As a side note a legitimate lodge should have its original charter in plain view. So if you dont see a charter on the wall its possibly not a sanctioned lodge.

Brother Morris


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

I had no idea that the irregular lodges were so prevalent.


----------



## Hotep357 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm super late but I would like to add that these bogus lodges display warrants but have no lineage I was apart of one Called the MW Scottish Rite Grand Lodge of Arkansas n everytime I ask for proof of this Grand Lodge Charter from Romania that John G Jones received no one can show it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hotep357 said:


> I'm super late but I would like to add that these bogus lodges display warrants but have no lineage I was apart of one Called the MW Scottish Rite Grand Lodge of Arkansas n everytime I ask for proof of this Grand Lodge Charter from Romania that John G Jones received no one can show it.


Good point!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 1, 2015)

Hotep357 said:


> I'm super late but I would like to add that these bogus lodges display warrants but have no lineage I was apart of one Called the MW Scottish Rite Grand Lodge of Arkansas n everytime I ask for proof of this Grand Lodge Charter from Romania that John G Jones received no one can show it.



In general regular grand lodges don't have charters or warrants as such.  Their founding member lodges had charters from parent jurisdictions that they turned in.  What regular jurisdictions have is historical lineage since turned in plus recognition.  The fact that a jurisdiction shows its warrant is suspicious in and of itself.


----------



## MBC (Jan 15, 2015)

When talking about the warrants of lodge, I visited a very historical lodge last Monday and their lodge warrant is just like the things that we can see in the museum, very oldish but prestigious. The warrant is issued by the Grand Lodge of England in 1777. This is quite shocked for me to see it because normally I only see some "modern"(20th Century) warrants.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 15, 2015)

What Lodge?


----------



## MBC (Jan 16, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> What Lodge?


The Indefatigable Lodge No.237, now under the jurisdiction of UGLE, the oldest lodge in my province.


----------



## MBC (May 29, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> In general regular grand lodges don't have charters or warrants as such.  Their founding member lodges had charters from parent jurisdictions that they turned in.  What regular jurisdictions have is historical lineage since turned in plus recognition.  The fact that a jurisdiction shows its warrant is suspicious in and of itself.


Would like to have a share again.
I visited a Masonic Hall in South West England and one of those lodges is under the UGLE jurisdiction. However they don't have a warrant or charter on it as they existed even longer than the Grand Lodge of England.


----------



## Psalm 133 (Jun 10, 2015)

Triclocarbon said:


> It is not on the locator. Is there a law. Like copyright infringement or something that prevents such things. the lodge operates under strict guidelines the same guidelines I've read about that make a lodge legit-emit, but of course with it not being on the GLOT locator. Well enough said. Can a lodge practice masonry, but not be accepted among all brothers? If someone becomes a mason there are they really a mason?



Nobody owns a trademark or copyright on the square and compasses or on Masonic ritual. Someone could create "The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Thunder" in their garage and there's nothing anyone could do about it. But, with only a few exceptions these clandestine groups tend to extinguish themselves pretty quickly due to mismanagement.

However, there are groups like the Grand Orient de France which is very similar to the Masonry that you and I practice, but with some key differences that prevent intervisitation. Personally I consider them to be practicing Masonry, even if I would not be able to communicate Masonically or sit in lodge with them. It's just a different sort of Masonry. This is to be distinguished from the exploitative character of most clandestine lodges, which tend to charge insane dues and engage in violent hazing.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 10, 2015)

MBC said:


> Would like to have a share again.
> I visited a Masonic Hall in South West England and one of those lodges is under the UGLE jurisdiction. However they don't have a warrant or charter on it as they existed even longer than the Grand Lodge of England.


Which Lodge?


----------



## MBC (Jun 12, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> Which Lodge?


Forgot need to find it back.


----------



## LAMason (Jun 13, 2015)

I do not claim to be an expert on the UGLE or its history, but as I understand it, the only UGLE Lodges that could operate without a warrant would be the four time immemorial lodges that formed the Premier Grand Lodge of England/Grand Lodge of London and Westminster/Grand Lodge of England.  Of those 3 are still in existence.  Hopefully some of our UGLE members will correct me if I am wrong.

_“Goose and Gridiron_ Ale-house in St. Paul's Church-yard (Lodge now called _Lodge of Antiquity No. 2_); the _Crown_ Ale-house in Parker's Lane off Drury Lane; the_Apple-Tree Tavern_ in Charles Street, Covent Garden (Lodge now called _Lodge of Fortitude and Old Cumberland No. 12_); and the_Rummer and Grapes_ Tavern in Channel Row, Westminster (Lodge now called _Royal Somerset House and Inverness Lodge No. IV_).”

http://self.gutenberg.org/articles/Premier_Grand_Lodge_of_England















http://www.freemasonry.london.museum/resources/lanes-masonic-records/


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 29, 2015)

Triclocarbon said:


> There is a lodge practicing in Dallas.
> The name of the lodge is Jeremiah grand lodge AF&AM. The GM is T. Hadnot. I would like to find out the legitimacy of this lodge; if any.
> The lodge is of Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite masons. So claims. How can I find out if this is a legitimate lodge? Can a lodge claim to practice  masonry but not be real? If someone becomes a mason there are they really a mason?


 Your basic question is simple to answer. Call the Grand Secretary of the GL of Texas and ask.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 6, 2015)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Your basic question is simple to answer. Call the Grand Secretary of the GL of Texas and ask.


Very simple solution.


----------

